# show off your chainsaw



## lanternman (Nov 19, 2011)

heres my saw. its a Poulan 16in 2250 ( a whole 2.2 cubic inch)


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 19, 2011)

036 25"




20"




and 16"




Recently sold 029 20" and MS180 14"


----------



## quads (Nov 19, 2011)

The older saws, left to right, MS290 (sold it), 026, 026, and Sachs Dolmar 117 (I still have both 026 and the Sachs)






And the newer saw bought in January of this year, MS260


----------



## Thistle (Nov 19, 2011)

Poulan Pro 475 w/ 24" & 36" bars  (Sold it on Ebay last week with the 24" bar)

Husky 288XPW 28" bar

Poulan Pro Super 380 20" bar on dead White Oak stump Dec 2010

Echo 280E Top Handle 12" bar


----------



## stejus (Dec 7, 2011)

Just a pair of Husky's.  One for bigger stuff, the other for smaller stuff.


----------



## blacktail (Dec 8, 2011)

Took my new saw out monday.





I found some good slash piles of mostly maple that've been piled up off the ground for a couple of years. We cut them to manageable lengths and moved them closer to the truck before doing the rest of the work.


----------



## mywaynow (Dec 8, 2011)

359 Husky and Wild Thing sitting on the tree that cuased the purchase of the Husky


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's Mine...


http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/eatonpcat/CAMERA5062.jpg?t=1323361637


----------



## SWNH (Dec 9, 2011)

4 out of 5 shown.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is my lineup.


----------



## hobbyheater (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is my contribution.


----------

